# GSP Signature



## McBoB (Mar 19, 2013)

I have been seeing some really cool signatures being posted or used on this forum and i think now that i finally broke out the check book and upgraded, someone can help me have such an amazing one too!


I would like to have a Signature of GSP saying Mcbob somewhere on it with a avy as well if possible


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not as skilled as most of these guys but if no one else has done anything I'll get something together when I get home.


----------



## McBoB (Mar 19, 2013)

OU said:


> I'm not as skilled as most of these guys but if no one else has done anything I'll get something together when I get home.


Awesome


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

McBoB said:


> Awesome


At the very least you can use it as a temp until someone gives you a better one. Some of these guys have mad skills.


----------



## McBoB (Mar 19, 2013)

OU said:


> At the very least you can use it as a temp until someone gives you a better one. Some of these guys have mad skills.


I have been looking at everyone's stuff on here and they all have great ideas and well put together work.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I promise I'll do much better. This is just a quick starter. You don't have to put it up if you don't want. 










I'll do better.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Like I said before, most of these guys are amazing and can do much, much better work. I can still adjust it and make it better. I'll also make a couple different ones.
But I still have fun trying.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Just spent a few mins compiling a couple. Don't care if you don't rock either. just wear what you like best.


----------

